# something like teespring but with a shop?



## Ceccica75 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi. First time posting. I like teespring but the shop really isn't a shop. You can only market one design at a time & you can't really cross market. My brand needs to cross market designs. Any suggestions? or away to market the shop?


----------



## Ceccica75 (Aug 15, 2016)

Just emptied


----------

